# Motorhome driver has a lucky escape.



## Mobilvetta (Aug 5, 2020)

Very lucky motorhome driver, lucky he didn't cause a huge accident on the motorway slipway joining the M6. Great reaction from the motorhome driver and other vehicles to avoid an accident.  But then again is the motorhome driving like an idiot?









						Motorist captures terrifying near miss with campervan on M6 near Preston
					

Shocking footage captures the moment a motorist is forced to swerve out of the way of an undertaking campervan on the M6 near Preston.




					www.lep.co.uk


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 5, 2020)

The camper was within the law undertaking slow moving traffic.

The black VW crossed the chevron and pushed the MH over to the right.


----------



## caledonia (Aug 5, 2020)

This is a motorhome not a campervan


----------



## mickymost (Aug 5, 2020)

From what I can see the Motorhome was coming down the sliproad joining the motorway and as Steve says was pushed over by the Black VW Polo who came at him from the left


----------



## Mobilvetta (Aug 5, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> The camper was within the law undertaking slow moving traffic.
> 
> The black VW crossed the chevron and pushed the MH over to the right.


Thanks I will edit my post.
Absolutely agree having now watched the clip again, we have to see if the paper has a Facebook page where they printed the story and report your findings, seems the media are slandering motorhomes left right and centre at the moment.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Aug 5, 2020)

caledonia said:


> This is a motorhome not a campervan



Sorry.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Aug 5, 2020)

On the Lancashire evening post Facebook page they have published this article, lots blaming the motorhome driver, I have commented on there page, hopefully folk will take a second look and not jump to conclusions like I myself did initially, for that I apologise.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Aug 5, 2020)

It's so easy to misread these things, especially when you think you know what you are going to see.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 5, 2020)

I think you lot better watch the vid again. 

Or perhaps I need to,    but I don't think so.


----------



## mikejay (Aug 5, 2020)

Mobilvetta said:


> On the Lancashire evening post Facebook page they have published this article, lots blaming the motorhome driver, I have commented on there page, hopefully folk will take a second look and not jump to conclusions like I myself did initially, for that I apologise.


Same just commented you can clearly see both the polo then the up have gone across the chevrons into the motorhomes path.

Mike


----------



## SquirrellCook (Aug 5, 2020)

Let hope the driver of the motorhome is found and prosecuted.  As a minimum it's driving without due care and attention!


----------



## mark61 (Aug 5, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> Let hope the driver of the motorhome is found and prosecuted.  As a minimum it's driving without due care and attention!



I'm gonna guess the two MH's were having a wee race.

Regardless, the A class is well out of order.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 5, 2020)

We had a family acc with cars coming in from left,police told them all veh adjoining a m/way must give way to veh on the m/way or join in a gap if safe,the motorhome in the vid should not have moved across the white line when the car shot up his inside but held his station as he could have caused even more trouble or killed some one.
Every morning & tea time beside our home this happens and m/way is closed for hrs due to idiots thinking they can just blarge in from left,bit nasty when you end up under a 40 ton truck.
Folk who drive like this should be on camera and required to do a retest or have a brain transplant.


----------



## mikejay (Aug 5, 2020)

I know that road well it is where the m61 joins the m6 the motorhome was in the outside lane of the m61 merging onto the m6 and both black vw's have crossed the chevrons from the first lane of the m61 into the path of the motorhome. so can't blame him although he looks to be going a little quick considering the traffic is always backed up there.

Mike


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes to fast and should not have moved over,you could have been on a m/bike.


----------



## Larnie (Aug 5, 2020)

It looks like the Pilote Motorhome is coming up to the junction on the hard shoulder and then onto the chevrons on 5e entry slip. The black polo has just enter the motorway even if he had just pulled out the Motorhome was in the wrong.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 5, 2020)

I know that section of road like the back of my hand and was part of the team that widened it from 3 to 4 lanes years back.

The Pilote motorhome undertakes the HGV on the hardshoulder then hurtles past on the chevrons because that`s what the hardshoulder turns into.

You can clearly see the motorhome right next to the motorway bridge that i`ve shown in all the screenshots

*The motorhome driver is 100% at fault and the barsteward wants banning from the road because they are going to kill someone driving like that.*

Look at the screenshots and you can see what i`m saying clearly, i`ve put them in the best order i can.


----------



## myvanwy (Aug 5, 2020)

No doubt the motorhome in the wrong. Look at the start of the video looking to the rear. Definitely on a mission the knob. Keep-n-peeled.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 5, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> I know that section of road like the back of my hand and was part of the team that widened it from 3 to 4 lanes years back.
> 
> The Pilote motorhome undertakes the HGV on the hardshoulder then hurtles past on the chevrons because that`s what the hardshoulder turns into.
> 
> ...




Wooie you said there is four lanes and you helped to widen that section? I can only see 3 lanes and a Hard Shoulder on your picture.Are you saying the hard shoulder he was on is now a permanent live lane as going by the road surface colour I dont think anyone should be driving on that.?
If the Hard Shoulder is not a live lane then yes looking again he is tanking it down the Hard Shoulder I thought originally he was coming down that slip Road.Shows how one can be wrong.Well that definately deserves an instant ban.Wonder if the Police have issued any update on what action they took against the driver of that A Class.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 5, 2020)

I did wonder if we was watching different vids.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 5, 2020)

mark61 said:


> I did wonder if we was watching different vids.




Mark Who me or are you referring to another member? Since I watched the video I cant get it to work from the link so only saw it once.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 5, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Mark Who me or are you referring to another member? Since I watched the video I cant get it to work from the link so only saw it once.



Everyone who thought the motorhome wasn't in the wrong.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 5, 2020)

mark61 said:


> I'm gonna guess the two MH's were having a wee race.
> 
> Regardless, the A class is well out of order.




Are you thinking The A class on the Hard Shoulder was racing the coachbuilt coming down the sliproad? Could he actually see the other one through the bridge support?


----------



## mickymost (Aug 5, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> The camper was within the law undertaking slow moving traffic.
> 
> The black VW crossed the chevron and pushed the MH over to the right.



Steve as I did look again he was not within the Law and is in fact driving like a moron.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 5, 2020)

Well, before that I did say "I think you lot better watch the vid again. "  

No, don't think they could see each other before the A class undertook HGV, could have been on phone though. Was only a guess, I wouldn't have hanged anyone on it   
At first viewing seemed the other coach built wasn't hanging around either, but watching again probably an ok speed. 
The A class is a prize wally though.


----------



## myvanwy (Aug 5, 2020)

Ok. Just scrutinized it again. Is this a "Smart" motorway issue? The motorhome looks to be on the hard shoulder (or live lane when it goes Smart) and is shifting a bit. Should the video poster have also been in that lane unless he was overtaking? It looks like a case of the motorhome didnt want to have the car to his left, merge into the traffic.
See a lot of this on the M6 around J10. When the hard shoulder is supposed to be  part of the live lanes, very few use it so it becomes almost a private lane. re, lots of under taking.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 5, 2020)

myvanwy said:


> Ok. Just scrutinized it again. Is this a "Smart" motorway issue? The motorhome looks to be on the hard shoulder (or live lane when it goes Smart) and is shifting a bit. Should the video poster have also been in that lane unless he was overtaking? It looks like a case of the motorhome didnt want to have the car to his left, merge into the traffic.
> See a lot of this on the M6 around J10. When the hard shoulder is supposed to be  part of the live lanes, very few use it so it becomes almost a private lane. re, lots of under taking.



At that point between Junction 29 Bamber Bridge and Junction 30 where the  M61 joins the M6 Northbound it is a hard shoulder only.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 5, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Wooie you said there is four lanes and you helped to widen that section? I can only see 3 lanes and a Hard Shoulder on your picture.Are you saying the hard shoulder he was on is now a permanent live lane as going by the road surface colour I dont think anyone should be driving on that.?
> If the Hard Shoulder is not a live lane then yes looking again he is tanking it down the Hard Shoulder I thought originally he was coming down that slip Road.Shows how one can be wrong.Well that definately deserves an instant ban.Wonder if the Police have issued any update on what action they took against the driver of that A Class.




It becomes 4 lanes immediately after the bridge where the other road ( M61) joins the M6, up until that point it is 3 lanes.

The screenshot is looking back at the junction and you can see the bridge in question in the distance.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 5, 2020)

From Junction 21A, M6/M62E Manchester the M6 is 3 lanes all the way up to Junction 30 M61 when it then becomes 4 lanes past Preston.

This is where the incident happened.

I really don`t know how i can make it any clearer.

The motorhome was being driven by a cnut up the hard shoulder clearly wanting to get past the HGV in very heavy traffic which it regularly is there.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 5, 2020)

Larnie said:


> It looks like the Pilote Motorhome is coming up to the junction on the hard shoulder and then onto the chevrons on 5e entry slip. The black polo has just enter the motorway even if he had just pulled out the Motorhome was in the wrong.


You do not pull out from left if path is not clear to do so,its a give way.


----------



## groyne (Aug 5, 2020)

I'd say black car driver at fault.


----------



## Harryw (Aug 5, 2020)

IMHO 2 wrongs and all that; black car pulling across the hatching no1 error and no2 the A class going to fast to merge with the traffic to his right, Then pulling left instead of slowing down.


----------



## Harryw (Aug 5, 2020)

Harryw said:


> IMHO 2 wrongs and all that; black car pulling across the hatching no1 error and no2 the A class going to fast to merge with the traffic to his right, Then pulling left instead of slowing down.



Should have said pulling right, haven’t worked out how to edited my own posts yet!


----------



## Larnie (Aug 5, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> You do not pull out from left if path is not clear to do so,its a give way.


He probably didn’t expect the Motorhome to be bombing down the hard shoulder / chevrons. That’s why I hate motorways, people do just pull out as they think they have a right to.


----------



## in h (Aug 5, 2020)

After watching that video several times, I think it's clear that the car was in the wrong, pulling across the chevrons, forcing the motorhome to take evasive action.
The motorhome was not driving specially carefully, but it was driving legally. The car was driving illegally.


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 5, 2020)

Black car crossed a solid line hatched area -  illegal.  Making this unexpected illegal manouverve caught the MH driver out
Joining traffic has to give way, ( I know, no one does nowadays)
MH was going way too fast for such a busy junction.

I also note the still image shows a MH about to drive in to the  side of a car !!

Interesting even with the video vigilante footage (how many cams did Barrie have in his car!) we have 10 different verdicts (11 now) of what happened  
I like the MHs racing each other the best


----------



## 1807truckman (Aug 5, 2020)

Having watched the video a few times I think the MH driver was in the wrong, looked like he was speeding and coming along the hard shoulder, then the black car cuts across the chevrons.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 6, 2020)

1807truckman said:


> Having watched the video a few times I think the MH driver was in the wrong, looked like he was speeding and coming along the hard shoulder, then the black car cuts across the chevrons.




Exactly as I see it as well!


----------



## mark61 (Aug 6, 2020)

Can you give us the time on the vid, the black car cuts the chevrons.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 6, 2020)

I give up !

The motorhome was clearly driving up the hard shoulder to get past the HGV. 

All the following are North up which is the way the vehicles were traveling

1, Shows the M6 ( newer darker tarmc ) is 3 lanes with a hard shoulder ( lighter in colour ) and the bridge crossing it, the 2 lanes on the left are from the M61 which joins it at that point and the black car was traveling on that slip road.





The following screenshots are a progression of the M6 going Northwards and shows that the 2 lanes on the left ( from the M61 ) and the fact that the right hand lane of them becomes the 4th lane of the M6 so you have right of way if in that lane and you just stay in lane

There are now arrows on road telling you this although the majority of people do not have a clue what the fcuk they mean.

The left hand lane of the 2 lanes of the left is a slip road and filters in to what is then the extra 4th lane on the M6.


----------



## myvanwy (Aug 6, 2020)

Ok grump. im with you.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 6, 2020)

This is why I give MH's a wide berth


----------



## barryd (Aug 6, 2020)

I saw this yesterday and missed the black car pulling out causing the motorhome to swerve right so yes the black car is in the wrong however the motorhome was going way too fast. Its a big white brick not a Mini Cooper.  Pointless putting your foot to the floor merging into crawling traffic anyway and as we see, flipping dangerous.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 6, 2020)

I`m out.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 6, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> I`m out.



 
It's all very strange, I'm sure we are all watching different vids


----------



## Harryw (Aug 6, 2020)

Ok I’ve just viewed it again More slowly this time and wholeheartedly redact my post of last night... Saying they were both in the wrong.

It was 100% Motorhome driver acting the dangerous knob.  What I didn’t clock Last night was he was driving on the hard shoulder Prior to the junction, across the chevrons and onto the outside merging lane causing the two black cars to take avoiding actions whilst he slices himself into that lane at high speed. 
Tbf I’d almost call that a licence revoking move.  The only exception and excuse I’d accept was his brakes had completely failed.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 6, 2020)

Harryw said:


> Ok I’ve just viewed it again More slowly this time and wholeheartedly redact my post of last night... Saying they were both in the wrong.
> 
> It was 100% Motorhome driver acting the dangerous knob.  What I didn’t clock Last night was he was driving on the hard shoulder Prior to the junction, across the chevrons and onto the outside merging lane causing the two black cars to take avoiding actions whilst he slices himself into that lane at high speed.
> Tbf I’d almost call that a licence revoking move.  The only exception and excuse I’d accept was his brakes had completely failed.



A few of us who observed the video on first look got this wrong, you included it seems  and as my wife just said maybe the A Class idiot overtook the HGV on the inside on the hard shoulder under the bridge as he wouldn't be on any camera.Once the A Class hit the chevrons he had nowhere to go apart from forcing his way between the guy filming and the black Vw joining the M6 although cutting across the Chevrons.


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 7, 2020)

Ok  - Motorhome driver is  right Dick head.
 Thanks to Wooie's google maps evidence, driving on hard shoulder ( I may change my mind again later though  )


----------



## mark61 (Aug 7, 2020)

And people are still saying the VW crossed the chevrons, which it clearly didn't


----------



## Mobilvetta (Aug 7, 2020)

yeoblade said:


> Ok  - Motorhome driver is  right Dick head.
> Thanks to Wooie's google maps evidence, driving on hard shoulder ( I may change my mind again later though  )



Try 50/50 or phone a friend,, if you are still unsure.


----------



## barryd (Aug 7, 2020)

Just goes to show how on close investigation all is not how it seems.  Just watched it again and again slowly and at first it does look like the VW crosses the hatchings but I dont think it does and yes the A class is coming up the hard shoulder which presumably was not a live lane.  So yes, totally the motorhomes fault in that case.  Maybe the Police will take action.


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 7, 2020)

Mobilvetta said:


> Try 50/50 or phone a friend,, if you are still unsure.


Could ask Jeremy Clarkson....he _MAY _have an opinion


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 7, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> From Junction 21A, M6/M62E Manchester the M6 is 3 lanes all the way up to Junction 30 M61 when it then becomes 4 lanes past Preston.
> 
> This is where the incident happened.
> 
> ...



Looking at it all again, I now agree with you. I'd assumed the MH was in a live lane (I thought it all was smart motorway up there.)


----------



## landoboguy (Aug 7, 2020)

Stolen motorhome ?


----------



## mark61 (Aug 7, 2020)

Found the original, much clearer here. Still don't see what happened to the 1st VW


----------



## landoboguy (Aug 7, 2020)

could be dealers? is that the road down towards campbells motorhomes


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 7, 2020)

There may be more than one wrong here but that motorhome bombing up the hard shoulder is a without doubt in the wrong. Why folks don’t slow down at these busy junctions I don’t know. One reason I try to hit that junction (and other busy spots) at quiet times


----------



## mickymost (Aug 7, 2020)

In Wooies post no 40 on the google picture its clear that the slip road coming down to this motorway has chevrons dividing the two joining lanes.The Vw Up is clearly (due to Mark61 Video) thanx Mark61 yes the Vw up is clearly in the right of the two joining lanes from the sliproad but I think he/she  also spots the A Class Moron just in time so is pushed slightly to the left onto the chevrons to evade an accident I agree now the VW Up didnt actually illegally come across the motorway Chevrons.Obviously the AClass did as once the Hard Shoulder he/she was on ended he/she only had the Chevrons to drive over and that is when he/she pushed our Cameraman slightly to the right at the last minute.


----------



## groyne (Aug 7, 2020)

Apologies Wooie, the MoHo driver is a tw&t of the first order.


----------



## barryd (Aug 7, 2020)

The comments are worth a read on youtube.  Some nutter claiming he was following and the campervan driver has been banned and jailed for life. 

Youtube direct link


----------



## mark61 (Aug 7, 2020)

Still no idea what happened to the 1st VW, the mini SUV type thing ( T Roc perhaps?, all look the same ). Not the UP.

Wonder if MH clipped it?


----------



## in h (Aug 8, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Found the original, much clearer here. Still don't see what happened to the 1st VW


Yes, with that much clearer version, you can see that the motorhome was on the hard shoulder.


----------



## Markd (Aug 9, 2020)

The MH driver certainly deserves to be prosecuted for such reckless driving - it was amazing that he didn't hit anyone.
I can decide whether it was being driven by the owner or a thief.
If it was stolen I can understand wanting to make speedy getaway but risking a crash if you objective is resale doesn't make sense nor does drawing attention to yourself.
So was it an idiot owner? 
In the public's eyes we're tarred with the brush I'm afraid anyway which is a shame because it's so out of the character of all those I've met.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 9, 2020)

A bit suprised as to why the video creator seems to have 3 cameras (forward backwards and sideways) and giving a commentary etc
OK forward and back maybe same camera with options but angles look different.


Like most accidents caused by a combination of factors. Speeding motorhome wrong yes
Others at fault as well too much straddling caused by rushing and others not giving way !   (allowing safe joining & legitimate lane changing


----------



## Markd (Aug 9, 2020)

He has a YouTube channel reviewing cars.

I don't think this near miss was down to anyone else other than the motorhome driver.
He was clearly using the hard shoulder to get past a lorry then drove over some hatching to force himself into a running lane as well as driving much too fast for the conditions.


----------



## Trotter (Aug 9, 2020)

What surprises me is the number of comments. 65, 66 with this one, commenting on what is just another day on another motorway.
From the elevated driving position of an LGV ( HGV as was ), sights like this, or even worse are an every day occurrence. The only difference here is it’s on camera. TBH, nothing on the road shocks me anymore. This would have been, just another day at work.
A couple of years ago I saw a head on collision, immediately in front of me on the A47 near Dereham. Obvious what was about to happen. All the time in the world to avoid it happening. Luckily no one was badly injured.
Just one more reason why I’m enjoying my retirement


----------



## pmuncher (Aug 9, 2020)

Mobilvetta said:


> Very lucky motorhome driver, lucky he didn't cause a huge accident on the motorway slipway joining the M6. Great reaction from the motorhome driver and other vehicles to avoid an accident.  But then again is the motorhome driving like an idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


having watched from the start shows motorhome joining from on ramp coming strait out from behind artic onto chevrons,,, an illegal move. looked like the vehicle was traveling the approach to fast..


----------



## Peisinoe (Aug 9, 2020)

There is a number of factors. At first I thought the black car had come down the slip road across the chevron  but they had see the MH coming and moved over. 
The first is the motorhome was going too fast and didn't read what was happening. 
The black car looks as though it was slowing to let all the slip road traffic in as there was lots of room in front.
You could say why was the complainant had not moved into lane one as it was empty. The slip road traffic has to adjust its speed to MERGE in not speed up and force overs to take evasive action like always happens as in this case.
The MH was not on the hard shoulder as stated.


----------



## Markd (Aug 9, 2020)

Look at Mark61 5 minute video - leaves no doubt.
Wing mirror view shows MH undertaking at speed on hard shoulder on approach to an on slip merge lane where shoulder ends.
There's only one driver breaking the law here so responsiblilty for this situation lies with MH.

Camera car is in lane 1 - the 'empty lane' is in fact the on slip. So he's doing exactly as he should - driving steadily leaving decent distance in front.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 9, 2020)

pmuncher said:


> having watched from the start shows motorhome joining from on ramp coming strait out from behind artic onto chevrons,,, an illegal move. looked like the vehicle was traveling the approach to fast..




Motorhome wasnt joining from ramp watch again slowly


----------



## Deleted member 25361 (Aug 9, 2020)

Is it only me but on the exit of the on slip there is giveaway lines? And the traffic joining the motorway are obliged  to give way too those already on the carriageway? Only too often in busy situations  traffic joining the motorway think it is automatically  their right to push on regardless and is only becoming too common. If it isn't  considered safe the joining traffic must be prepared too stop.


----------



## Markd (Aug 9, 2020)

That's correct - at this location the left hand lane of the slip becomes lane 1 of 4 lane M6.
So just one lane has to merge.
Several overhead views posted earlier in thread.


----------



## Deleted member 53172 (Aug 9, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> The camper was within the law undertaking slow moving traffic.
> 
> The black VW crossed the chevron and pushed the MH over to the right.



Nonsense ! That is a ridiculous speed to be travelling at between two slower moving lanes of traffic. Yes its a closed chevron and you are not supposed to cross the line before merging on, but you need to be able to react to other idiot motorists like the VW driver and not trust that everyone adheres to the very letter of the highway code. Get real - Speed kills


----------



## Markd (Aug 9, 2020)

Have to agree - there's no way that undertaking on the hard shoulder is legal.
Nor is driving on chevrons at slip road - as a reminder these are bordered by solid lines and as we all know it's illegal to cross solid lines.
And even if 'filtering' the speed should be appropriate - the motorhome barged his way through at a horrific differential.
Everyone was lucky they didn't get hit by the road hog.


----------



## Deleted member 87152 (Aug 13, 2020)

the motorhome was on the chevrons as it passed under  the bridge and undertaking the truck,(perhaps the truck driver was the first to react and slowed enough to let it in)!!and going a bit quicker than the rest of the trafiic,,,the lettering on the rear number plate looks european,the last forward  facing pics show he was still faster than the  general traffic,,,he made the mistakenot the car driver.


----------



## Toffeecat (Aug 13, 2020)

Ive got a video from my rear view cam of an Audi driver on the A1 south of Darlington at 65mph so close i cant read his numberplate or see his headlights. OOHH decisions decisions. Do  i hit the send to police button or not???? Utter twa£ Lewis Hamilton on a straight road. Shame hes gets bullied at home by his better half as he rushes of to his job selling insurance in an office where no one likes him. But behind his stearing wheel on a straight road hes superman, Lewis Hamilton, able to bully anyone out of his way.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 14, 2020)

Bless, poor Audi driver, probably had a white Sprinter behind him with an urgent delivery.


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 14, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Bless, poor Audi driver, probably had a white Sprinter behind him with an urgent delivery.


It wasn’t me lol


----------

